# Leak detectors



## PlasmaGuy (Jul 21, 2007)

Are there any members using the General's Gen-Ear LE leak detector? Or other systems? Leaktronics has a nice system too.

When searching this forum on this topic there isn't much discussion.

I have had two jobs recently with under-slab leaks and I am thinking about buying a detector.

Thanks for any help.

Tom


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

It looks nice, but do you really have that much call for this service?


----------



## PlasmaGuy (Jul 21, 2007)

Framer53 said:


> It looks nice, but do you really have that much call for this service?


From your reply I am guessing you don't own any leak detection equipment.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope

Not a real necessity here


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Theres a big what if there. Thermal cam is a good way to start. Then maybe a tramex. but will not work in all conditions. You can go big money and get sonar. 

Thats the big issue with slab construction, if you get a leak underneath, it can form cavities- big enough cavity and the floor could collapse. Depending on the construction.


----------



## harmcorplumbing (Apr 15, 2018)

I agree, therm cam can be a good place to start for inspecting this.


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

Therm cams can be expensive, check if you can rent one as needed. Are you wanting to get into restoration/insurance work? 
The old school way is to listen for the leak. Don’t knock it till you’ve tried it, there are leak detection companies that do it by ear first. 
Also, if you are the one troubleshooting, swimming pools are the worst. Shut off the water to that first as process of elimination.


-Caleb

John 3:16


----------

